# My TT pics....Stuntin on 20"s....



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey you lot,

I know you've all been waiting for them.. so check it out......feedback please, good or bad, cars are all about opinions remember!! thanks





































Thanks


----------



## demetri (Mar 7, 2007)

now dont take this in a bad way but i think it looks like the noddy car! ..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You need to fit spacers to fill out the arches


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Jesus f*cking Christ

Im sp...

Its a...

Why did...

Nope, I dont have the words.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

What size spacers, where do u recommend to get them from?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You need to fit spacers to fill out the arches


LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> What size spacers, where do u recommend to get them from?


If your wheels are et35 then 10mm (per side 20mm total)front and 15mm rear (per side 30mm total)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys aren't feeling it on here? thats cool, every1s entitled to their opinion...


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> You guys aren't feeling it on here? thats cool, every1s entitled to their opinion...


i love it!it looks wicked! love the seats too 8)

i think all you need is the V6 bumper and ur sorted

keep it up


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> You guys aren't feeling it on here? thats cool, every1s entitled to their opinion...


Sorry it was the shock, im acclimatising.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> You guys aren't feeling it on here? thats cool, every1s entitled to their opinion...


To be 100% honest I am not a big lover of red TTs I like your mods on a different colour TT they would look great IMOP  
Remember this is coming from a guy who drives a yellow TT :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

the shock of what? i don't understand what the fuss is? most people have black on black to co-ordinate, so i thought id collaborate the red on the 20" A8 rims, not many other tts out there on 20"s..


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

thats fair enough. im not gonna start any arguements on here cuz like i said 'cars are all about opinions' and i need peoples knowledge and advice. thanks guys anyway!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> thats fair enough. im not gonna start any arguements on here cuz like i said 'cars are all about opinions' and i need peoples knowledge and advice. thanks guys anyway!


No aguments here I get it all the time people love or hate my TT because of the colour we each buy what we like it would be a very boring world if we all liked the same think  
As for needing the forums advice and knowlage always glad to help but looks like you ard doing fine on your own [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

lol. cheers boss. yellow is a different colour ive probably ever only seen 3 yellow tts since they came out! fair enough you don't like red! id prefer a red F430 myself lol....1 day ey...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

S10TYG said:


> lol. cheers boss. yellow is a different colour ive probably ever only seen 3 yellow tts since they came out! fair enough you don't like red! id prefer a red F430 myself lol....1 day ey...


I could go for a red F430 but did you know there original race colours were yellow


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

lol. didn't know that!!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > lol. cheers boss. yellow is a different colour ive probably ever only seen 3 yellow tts since they came out! fair enough you don't like red! id prefer a red F430 myself lol....1 day ey...
> ...


Yeh but I'd still have a red ferrari..... rather than a yellow one..... but then again... i'd never buy a posh fiat.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i like it, good to be different and that deffo is. good on yer!!!


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

WOW!

That is all I got.


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice roadster! The seats seems very nice indeed! And I do agree on needing some spacers for these huge wheels, however, might rub the fender if not raising the clearance a bit.

Will look even better with mesh grill!


----------



## Davids01 (Jan 26, 2007)

You like it or loathe it.

I think it's ok....


----------



## vatis (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey mate , nice car - but to extreme for me !

As for the alloys i love them i have the original ones.

Cheers


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

is that red? it looks abit orange?

looking good !


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Stay off the pot .. holes :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It's ok dude, I just think the wheels have cheapened an otherwise great car, I'd have left off the red on them. imo


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Honestly, Ive never liked A8 rims and Ive always thought 20" rims on a TT look oversized. Colour matched rims work in one colour - black and even then you need a polished outer edge to set it off nicely.

10/10 for being different and as long as youre happy thats all that matters however, its not my cup of PG tips.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> thats fair enough. im not gonna start any arguements on here cuz like i said 'cars are all about opinions' and i need peoples knowledge and advice. thanks guys anyway!


If you like it then that's the main thing :wink: it's all about being individual when you mod/ customize a car so good on yer ! my personal opinion is i'm with <leg> at the mo' the red on the wheels makes it look a bit ' heavy' ( wouldn't it be boring if we all liked the same things though )


----------



## bagseye (Dec 23, 2006)

IMO those wheels are way too big for the car.

18's only at the most


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the idea of putting 20s on (your tyres must cost more than the wheels though) I just don't really like the A8 wheels. Not even on an A8 for that matter.

I do like the interior trim though...


----------



## MARLY 13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Fair play to you......A8s are not my thing, but car looks ok


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for continuing the feedback! Most people have said that 20"s look to big for the TT, where as I think 18"s look ridiculously small, I like big rims (i.e. arches being filled!).

The A8 rims are rinised out now, but they are still a nice wheel, well only in a 20", I don't think they look as good in smaller sizes. I'll get some more pics of the interior for you later, I've got a contact in huddersfield for the leathers, only Â£600 as well. They're cream leather with red alacantra.

Cheers you lot!

Scotty


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thanks for continuing the feedback! Most people have said that 20"s look to big for the TT, where as I think 18"s look ridiculously small, I like big rims (i.e. arches being filled!).
> 
> ...


Hi, i have 19in wheels which fills out the arch completley and 18in wheels will look big when you drop the car and add spacers


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

TT has big arches though, 18s don't fill it IMO even if it is really low..


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Thats definatly unique, i like the contrast of the interior against the red. where did you get that done and any more pics, looks like youve had something put into the headrests.


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

It's the old...'as long as your happy' job I think 

Mine are colour coded too...just happens to be a silver car  

...note the centre caps - Not sure about that :?

...the debadging, inc. grille - I likes [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

...the rubber duck aerial  why de-badge/de-fuss & then bolt that baby on :?

...the wheels do remind me of some sweets we used to get in the 70's :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Leathers were done in huddersfield. "Scotty G" on the drivers headrest, I'll show you the interior it is serious...


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Well done on getting 20's on there.

Dont like red cars or those A8 rims though.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks wicked mate apart from the red bits on the wheels.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> I do like the interior trim though...


Yeah, I was looking at that too. Very nice! :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

You need to get rid of that white dot on the rear lights and get a symetrical look in all red going on.

I just so happen to have an all red left hand light unit for sale too


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OH MY GOD  <----What painty spotted bloke is thinkin :lol:


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

I bet his thinking , "now shall i paint the seats Red "  , 
Seriously, I think the A8s look very big on the TT , A friend of mine had these but 19 A8's with spacers , i thought the car looked like a pram  .I think its all those spokes , he soon changed them 19 S4's , But as we all say , each to there own !


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

LOL!!! Thats my uncle, he sprayed the wheels, fitted the valance, front grille and corners!!! He's the don.

The A8 rims look massive trust me. I'm just gonna re-trim the steering wheel and I need to replace the CD changer as its broke and then its all engine mods really. Want 350bhp by may time, gonna get the Back Draft Turbo.......

Then the car will be lookin serious when its eatin most things on the road..


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

is it a female or male who owns, drives this car ???


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

male, hence scotty


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Now I really love my singing all dancing red TT but your red wheels are to perfectionist and colour co-ordinating. :wink: Take em off :wink: . Put some 19" Oettinger RZs ones on and get a colour coded ABT grille and some red smoked lights instead  :wink:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

nice ride [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> male, hence scotty


dont mean to sound rude, but its just i would have expected a female to be the owner, it has that female touch if you know wot i mean, as mentioned , its very co-ordinated

:?


----------



## Davidch (Mar 5, 2007)

My Mate has these 20's on his TT and they look massive.

The only trouble is that there are so many Golfs with them on.

Your car looks good, Some pictures of the retrim would be great.

The Â£600 was that mates rates? Also is it leather or leatherette?


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm really sorry that I have nothing constructive to say...

It's awful, that poor, poor car!


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

car looks ok, i like the girl sat in it better :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I am a perfectionist, thats why I wanted to paint the wheels. Each to their own..


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> feedback please, good or bad


Well to be honest she's not really something I'd like to be seen in public with, but I bet she doesn't need asking twice to take it up the wrong 'un.

As for the car... that just looks .


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > feedback please, good or bad
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Well to be honest she's not really something I'd like to be seen in public with, but I bet she doesn't need asking twice to take it up the wrong 'un.
> 
> As for the car... that just looks shit.


Oh f*ck me, I'm gonna have a cardiac.


----------



## David87 (Aug 29, 2006)

Personally I think it's a bit lairy, but that's just me.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Its the wheels, they make or break a car. Ive never been a fam of the A8 rims, too flat for me.

Now my car is colour coded so i dont mind red rims, i think its just the style of rim.

Have a look at this polo its red on red but i think that works allot better. Drop down to 19" with a two piece and i think youll set the car off better.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Leg said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Well to be honest she's not really something I'd like to be seen in public with, but I bet she doesn't need asking twice to take it up the wrong 'un.
> ...


Who's going to pay the drycleaners? I just wet myself :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi S10TGY, Love the colour & the way the wheels are painted, but sorry just have never liked those wheels.
H.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Well to be honest she's not really something I'd like to be seen in public with, but I bet she doesn't need asking twice to take it up the wrong 'un.
> 
> As for the car... that just looks .


KMP agree on the car, but the gf comment :evil: sorry mate


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Red on the wheels not my cup of tea :?......................... but if you like the look then thats what its all about


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] for a great thread.

More pics of the GF would be good too!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

damn...some harsh comments!!!!


----------



## f-l-e-t-c-h (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry i dont like it at all


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You posted on here asking for opinions probably believing that you would get a good response because you loved the look you had created and you assumed that most people would like it too - wrong move. It doesn't work like that. I have done things to my TTR in the past which I thought looked soooo cool and posted pictures up thinking I would share my great work with my mates on the forum - only to be shot down in flames by the majority of comments because it looked totaly crap.

It's a bitter pill to swallow because of all the time and effort it has taken to do and all you get is a load of critisism. The thing is (and you won't realise this yet) but it is all constructive critisism, people aren't just saying this to piss you off - you asked for comments and you got them.

It always has to be said that at the end of the day it's your car and as long as you are pleased with the result then that's all what matters.

For what it's worth, in my opinion you've got a good basis of a good looking TTR coming along but the wheels look utter crap - sorry but you did ask.

Graham


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I must say, that is a very wise comment Graham.

I've not said much out of not wishing to appear rude but after some of the earlier comments, whatever I say will appear tame.

The thing that strikes me about the wheels, apart from them being prone to damage, is that they look like someone had some paint left over and was desperate to use it up. It just looks like the body colour and what should be a sharply contrasting area have become blurred.

It would be the same if you painted your tyres red or your lenses, or the chrome on your exhaust tips etc. Some things are best left a natural contrast. Sorry.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Comments on the girl were a tad below the belt. Have to agree with Graham one hundred percent. I posted a pic of my S3 when I put A8 alloys on them, I thought they were the mutts nuts. Nobody else liked them though, and when someone mentioned they looked like plug holes I started to hate the wheels. Here's a pic, They were right!


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

DeanTT said:


> I'm really sorry that I have nothing constructive to say...
> 
> It's awful, that poor, poor car!


DeanTT, for some reason i can't help reading your post over and over and over again!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Its fair enough, because I do wanna hear what you've all got to say, any1 here going to the TT meet at Donnington in July? It'll be nice to meet up with you lot face to face.


----------



## Dicky2 (Apr 24, 2006)

She looks amazin. Not too sure about the wheels.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > feedback please, good or bad
> ...


That is bang out of order


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

lol. dont worry 'talk is cheap'..


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

:? i have for many years mainly in the 80s customised American cars ( i won 'Top Pro Street' at Doncaster show with a Camaro, and the main thing about modding or customising is knowing when to stop! Wheels yes are the one of the best things you can do to change the look straight away, but they have to compliment the car, the balance needs to be right


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

WHAT MUGS ...GIV IT ALL THE LARRY ....MATE U SHOULD GO TO THAT MEET AND GIV THEM A SLAP!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> DeanTT, for some reason i can't help reading your post over and ver and over again!


Really ? :roll:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

lol....i will don't you worry.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

yor 4 it now Meester powell :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Its fair enough, because I do wanna hear what you've all got to say, any1 here going to the TT meet at Donnington in July? It'll be nice to meet up with you lot face to face.


Ill be there, as will most people, dunno about Kev though, he hasnt got a TT. Cant wait, should be even more entertaining than last year meeting up with everyone face to face.

Anyone entering the concourse? Obviously Andy is.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Mate ur car looks better than most of these on here its just the red on the wheels not keen on....but the wheels are fat looks nice and low and interior looks good.......


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Mate ur car looks better than most of these on here its just the red on the wheels not keen on....but the wheels are fat looks nice and low and interior looks good.......


Lol. Don't worry Prettyboy, I haven't taken any offense to what any1 says, cuz every1s entitled to their opinion and youre right, it does look better than most peoples on here thats why I found it so funny. But just wait till July at the donington meet, people will get educated..

Safe anyway


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Safe? Yes I always look both ways prior to crossing the road and always wear a seat belt.

But mind how you take out the tea bag from the cup as its often too hot (thats why its better to use a tea pot)

But thanks for the advise 

swinging, groovy hip etc etc :wink:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

SAFE MY MAN....... [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Mate ur car looks better than most of these on here its just the red on the wheels not keen on....but the wheels are fat looks nice and low and interior looks good.......
> ...


I admire the passion you obviously have for your car that's for sure but as you say it's all about opinions and taste ....but not sure about " being educated at the Donnington meet though :wink:


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Kigeca (Jan 31, 2007)

[/quote] I haven't taken any offense to what any1 says, cuz every1s entitled to their opinion ........ people will get educated.[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I admire the passion you obviously have for your car that's for sure but as you say it's all about opinions and taste ....but not sure about " being educated at the Donnington meet though

i am, looking forward to meeting you lot..


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> SAFE MY MAN....... [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


hey Prettyboy you make me feel very old .....i cant understand the way you speak is it cockney ? or street talk ?


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

MIXTURE ME OLD MUCKER 8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

indeed. its just the way different people communicate with each other.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> MIXTURE ME OLD MUCKER 8)


cheers m8 you do get alot of stick on here .....but i do like your motor :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

cheers m8 you do get alot of stick on here .....but i do like your motor :wink:[/quote]

What wheels are on your TT?


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Cheers boss dont worry i can handle myself.....

Scotty Kahns mate


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I thought so!! They 19s, they look alrite still!


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah want 20's though


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

yep. bigger is better...


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> Anyone entering the concourse? Obviously Andy is.


He's just dreaming, he's no chance!!!  Only Kidding mate, I'm sure you'll go home with somemore silverware! :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Eek - was it done for a bet? Did you win?


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> WHAT MUGS ...GIV IT ALL THE LARRY ....MATE U SHOULD GO TO THAT MEET AND GIV THEM A SLAP!!


You should grow up - why do you think "giving them a slap" would solve anything?? Yes, the gf comment was totally out of order but its idiot comments (or actions) like this that really make this a sh**ty world - if you've ever been on the receiving end of a proper kicking or seen someone on the receiving end of a proper kicking then you might just understand!


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

mate im from east london see it all the time ....... couldnt giv a rats..... [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> mate im from east london see it all the time ....... couldnt giv a rats..... [smiley=furious3.gif]


where bouts in east london u from mate? near green street?


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

haha near bethnal green bro [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet wehre u live then ..... i work tower hill opposite tower of london .... so go mile end station everyday 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

masg said:


> lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)


For those members of the forum unable to speak this new language...

How amusing, by jove my friend, I am regularly down at the Mile End, indeed I will be travelling through Bethnal Green later today to provide my cousin with a lift back from his place of employment. Much to my dismay I have never seen your Audi TT in the area but now that I am aware of your locale I shall endevour to keep my eyes peeled and watch out for you.

I have to admit, it takes less typing to say it the new way though.


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> indeed. its just the way different people communicate with each other.


Some people grunt at each other, others spit and some talk like they have a defficiency of some sort, doesnt make it cool though. I really fail to understand the modern trend of being "street" why is it cool to be worse than normal people in every aspect? How can negatives turn to positives? How can poor taste be cool? Anyway....

I have to say good show on not running away with your tail between your legs and not getting aggresive with forum members (which is what I thought you would do) "Respect" or "Word" as you would say!

Now that you are staying maybe we can ease you away from chavtastic poor taste and show you the light, or maybe it will come with age... But as many have said as long as you like it - thats whats important but I cannot stop myself cringing everytime I see a photo of it.


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

Translate ?.........no idea what you are gasing about ?.... chav nah mate my dad is a lawyer im far from chav its just how i speak...nuff said


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TiTi said:


> S10TYG said:
> 
> 
> > indeed. its just the way different people communicate with each other.
> ...


To be fair I thought doing loads of E's, Acid, coke and smoking pot and fighting at football matches was cool when I was 19-22. I also thought flared jeans and long hair were cool. In reality I must have looked and acted like a complete cock.

No change there then.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

masg said:


> lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

Leg said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)
> ...


lol thanks for translating for me leg 

and pretty boy im from south east london but down east london everyday


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> Translate ?.........no idea what you are gasing about ?.... chav nah mate my dad is a lawyer im far from chav its just how i speak...nuff said


_chav nah mate my dad is a lawyer im far from chav_

Two things.

A) What possible relevance does your Dad being a lawyer have in regards to *your* alleged chav status?

B) What possible relevance does your Dad being a lawyer have in regards to, well, anything?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

episteme said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)


oh f*ck me im gonna have another cardiac, cant breathe, help, help


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

episteme said:


> Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Translate ?.........no idea what you are gasing about ?.... chav nah mate my dad is a lawyer im far from chav its just how i speak...nuff said
> ...


chill out mate...just because someone speaks in a different way and has different taste to you don't make them a chav etc...

everyones different mate


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

masg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> ...


Unfortunately the world we live in associates certain behaviour with chav and one of these behavioural characteristics is language - that's life so if you don't want people to think your a chav or wannabe ganster then you know what to do...


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

masg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:
> ...


 :?: Maybe you misread my post or responded to the wrong person. :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Leg said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)
> ...


Thanks for that Leg. I was finding a little hard going. It may take less typing but it requires reading seval times to make sense.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

sean.ui said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > episteme said:
> ...


Bloody gansters, do my head in, ganning about, stering, b*stards.


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

Leg said:


> episteme said:
> 
> 
> > masg said:
> ...


At least you're old enough to know who that is :roll: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Fcuk me, I'll give this part of the forum about another 12 - 18 months.

Jae, I think you may have some problems looming.

Graham


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> mate im from east london see it all the time ....... couldnt giv a rats..... [smiley=furious3.gif]


Ooo, you're soooo tough, you win the arguement in fact you should probably be prime minister so you can teach all the other world leaders how best to deal with world issues - lets all just slap each other around cause that will solve everything, right?

I wonder doesn your "lawyer dad" adopt this tactic in the court room?

I'm actually glad to discover it's not just Ireland that has the wannabe gangster culture among the youth... although I'd be at pains to discover why kids think it's cool? Maybe I'm just old but for once I'm glad.


----------



## scigib (Feb 19, 2007)

I think that it looks like it ran through a puddle of red paint.
"Gilding the lily" Why spoil something iconic and designed so well.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Fcuk me, I'll give this part of the forum about another 12 - 18 months.
> 
> Jae, I think you may have some problems looming.
> 
> Graham


Feel free to join the MKII section


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Fcuk me, I'll give this part of the forum about another 12 - 18 months.
> ...


Soon as an S or RS appears. Assuming my pension will stretch to it.

Rest of you, cmon this is one of the most entertaining threads in a long time, dont get all serious with the 'going downhill' talk. I havent laughed so much in weeks as I have at 2-3 of the threads running at the moment.

Anythings better than 'Which is the best colour?' and 'Pictures of my clear corners, has anyone else seen this great mod?'.

Black and f*ck me yes, loads of us already (if anyone wants to know the answers).


----------



## golfin fun (Jan 25, 2007)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


You are right leg,there are 3 Threads going at the moment that are very entertaining..
the red car in question is akin to the taste you get in your mouth after you have had fourteen pints of Stella,had a huge kebab.. accidently eat your lasses arse out.. and woke up a six in the morning for a slash thinking wtf happened last night.... and yes you all no i am right... :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Actually, it turns out the car is fine, its just the wheels.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

golfin fun said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Prettyboys_TT_Roadster (Mar 8, 2007)

wicked


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Looking at that old picture from last spring im glad I had my front lights done, the titanium looks pants against the phantom paintwork.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Fcuk me, I'll give this part of the forum about another 12 - 18 months.
> 
> Jae, I think you may have some problems looming.
> 
> Graham


Things have certainly changed - especially since our day :wink:


----------



## b3ech (Feb 13, 2007)

for the record, i have done the least amount of work today for a very long time! and its all your fault!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

golfin fun said:


> the red car in question is akin to the taste you get in your mouth after you have had fourteen pints of Stella,had a huge kebab.. accidently eat your lasses arse out.. and woke up a six in the morning for a slash thinking wtf happened last night.... and yes you all no i am right... :lol:


LOL!!! Near pished the seat with laughter! Classic! :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Good quality reps cost next to nothing these days. 
Great car, great colour, great girl - dodgy wheels.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Actually, it turns out the car is fine, its just the wheels.....


Spot on 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Safe? Yes I always look both ways prior to crossing the road and always wear a seat belt.
> 
> But mind how you take out the tea bag from the cup as its often too hot (thats why its better to use a tea pot)
> 
> ...


LMFAO very loud at work! :lol:

Can just see you with your baseball cap on back to front John. :wink:

KMP ~ Quality as ever.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Prettyboys_TT_Roadster said:


> is it coz i iz black?


----------



## barryj (Feb 13, 2007)

Leg said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)
> ...


Funniest thing I have read in ages, and some funny people on here as well!


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it turns out the car is fine, its just the wheels.....
> ...


how much better does that look !  fantastic


----------



## fbekar (May 18, 2006)

that bbs are sexyyy but the red one i dont have words for
(sorryyy)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > lol sh*t bro im always der n mile end,im goin thru bethnal green later today to pic my cuz up from work. i never see ur TT around tho, il b on the look out now 8)
> ...


PMSL reading this thread, I hadn't read the last 5 pages so it was good to catch up.

Scotty your car looks good, and you like it, I look forward to seeing pics with the spacers on and possibly some Audi badges in the wheels :wink:

Leg, I think you are now in charge of translations :wink: :lol:


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

i think it looks dam sexy - and the car ain't too shabby either!! :wink:

i like the red on th rims
i am not a big fan of A8 alloys on TT but you have made them look decent IMO.
interior looks good too


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

what i can really say what i think about the car...what really say!! well ummmm "i think the car looks like the girl sitting in it, "F_ _ E" :wink: 
i will leave it to yous to fill in the missing letters :wink: tea & cup springs to mind [smiley=idea.gif]


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, as long as you like it that's all that matters!

IMO the wheels do look a bit big and I'm not a huge fan of the A8 rims. I do love the paint effect but I think it would look better on RS4's. I'd love to see the car moving to get an idea of what the wheels look like in motion, maybe see you at Donnington to get a closer look  .

You have one of the most unique TT's I've seen and it's great to see people doing something different. Cheers


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

ezz said:


> "i think the car looks like the girl sitting in it, "F_ _ E" :wink:
> i will leave it to yous to fill in the missing letters :wink: tea & cup springs to mind [smiley=idea.gif]


Not enough letters for 'bimbo'! :?


----------



## golfin fun (Jan 25, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> ezz said:
> 
> 
> > "i think the car looks like the girl sitting in it, "F_ _ E" :wink:
> ...


Or Horsefly :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Could someone please recap the 15 pages in bullet points please.

Ta


----------



## kenny ken (Oct 22, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Could someone please recap the 15 pages in bullet points please.
> 
> Ta


Scotty posted pics of his car on A8 rims and new leather trim
Some liked it and some didn't.
People then noticed the blonde and gave more positive comments!!!
There were comments about chav speak with a couple of english translations.

Think thats about it.[/list]


----------



## JuJu (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't like it, but as you say it's personal so as long as you do that's what counts.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Could someone please recap the 15 pages in bullet points please.
> 
> Ta


Tractor wheels on a TT.
Bimbo in front seat.

Rest is cr4p Lisa. HTH.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Whether you like it or not, thats the way it is and you will see it at donnington and the wheels are gonna spin fast on 350bhp


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> Whether you like it or not, thats the way it is and you will see it at donnington and the wheels are gonna spin fast on 350bhp


i think your car has caused more controversary than any other recently but with the amount of money you have spent on it ( and still spending i would imagine ) it is defo worth a close look at Donnington and at the end of the day it's a TT which we all love, so even though your last post to me was less than complamentary :lol: i can't wait to see it ......honest


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

The cost of the car so far is around Â£3,300 at the moment, which isn't much, this summer I'm spending about Â£9,900 I think. But at the end of the day the car will be worth around Â£40ks worth of car then, my friend at the club yesterday drove an RS4 and said when the new turbo is in the TT this summer, the RS4 will have no chance of keeping up!!! So we shall wait and see...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

S10TYG said:


> when the new turbo is in the TT this summer, the RS4 will have no chance of keeping up!!! So we shall wait and see...


 :lol:

Coffee over keyboard moment!!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

He is not far off there.

My mum has an RS4 cab, 420 BHp naturally aspirated and bloody heavy. My QS is not that much slower, it realy isnt around teh twisties and upto about 100 ish.

I dont doubt that the RS4 would out run a 350 TT at top end, but upto the big three it woudl be very close. Plus the TT handles so much better, its like a go-kart!

Would be an interesting race.

Scott


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

What was original post about ????....... Oh yes i remeber now, im not going to say anything as there are so many comments already and to be perfectly honest i cant realy make my mind up, i think this one would need to be seen in the flesh. Red is not my thing it looks cheep and tarty on a woman and not much better on a car but thats just my opinion. The idea is however crackin and i love the interior even the red piping.

Ive done not bad concidering i wasnt going to say anything.

Dont get upset with peoples opinions i dont, after all, its all personal preference......


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> Coffee over keyboard moment!!


I didn't say that, my friend who DROVE the RS4 did. Anyway, this summer is to be very interesting...


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

parky01 said:


> Dont get upset with peoples opinions i dont, after all, its all personal preference......


Completley agree, as you may be happy with the your 150bhp, but I'll only be happy at 350bhp.....


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

150? I thought the least an audi tt has is 180?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Audi actually actually did make a 150bhp, damn that must be slow..


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

I am dying to see those alloys in the flesh 

they are huge beasties 

I Like the interior trim,is it leather and alcantara? or full leather?


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Audi actually actually did make a 150bhp, damn that must be slow..


im pretty sure there ok because they dont have the quatro systems being FWD which means there alot lighter.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

dmt-tt said:


> I am dying to see those alloys in the flesh
> 
> they are huge beasties
> 
> I Like the interior trim,is it leather and alcantara? or full leather?


It's cream leather, red alacantra, red alacantra stiching....you'll see it at donnington if youre going......it is rather nice


----------



## parky01 (Mar 27, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> parky01 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get upset with peoples opinions i dont, after all, its all personal preference......
> ...


I am more than happy with my Re-mapped 150 roadster, like TTotal if i feel the need to go out and spank some car ass i do it on my Bike. Its much more fun.


----------



## TiTi (Mar 5, 2007)

Id rather have a 150bhp TT than a 350bhp TT that looks like that.....


----------



## ant225 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey..love how you got that one guy to stand by ya car to attract all the bird shit away..nice one!!!


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

This is the best thread ever!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No it isn't.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

scott-tt225 said:


> He is not far off there.
> 
> My mum has an RS4 cab, 420 BHp naturally aspirated and bloody heavy. My QS is not that much slower, it realy isnt around teh twisties and upto about 100 ish.
> 
> ...


read your other thread too, but your riding in a QS and not done any mods to adversely effect performance. whereas i assume the TTR isn't as light and handle aswell as a QS, even comparing a QS against a remapped 225 coupe.

still would like to see faces of rs4 owners face if this powered up TTR is as quick as them


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

This is the second best thread ever?!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

This thread has kept me laughing for 17 pages...............thats pretty good. 
The 20" alloys are a bit kak but your car is nice, esp. the custom retrim. I was considering getting a retrim myself in black/red combo, but unfortunately I have a back seat too and it was 975 all in.

Hope the backdraft thing goes ok, when your flyin round with that sort of power no one will see the dodgy wheels!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

CrAkHaBiTT said:


> This is the second best thread ever?!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :?


Remember Vlastan


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you have a link?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

This thread is funny, it shows peoples true opinions and comments and also personal taste, which I like. Some of you lot make me laugh...


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Chavtastic.


----------



## dmt-tt (Mar 4, 2007)

S10TYG said:


> This thread is funny, it shows peoples true opinions and comments and also personal taste, which I like. Some of you lot make me laugh...


When it was first posted i thought wtf...

but now its so distinctive, that it has its own personality,everybody who sees it knows who's car it is, even if they dont like it.

for sure no other TT looks like it, do they? :wink:


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Peeps have various ideas, but not for me, tooooo bling!!!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

ctgilles said:


> Chavtastic.


Buy a decent car.



dmt-tt said:


> When it was first posted i thought wtf...
> 
> but now its so distinctive, that it has its own personality,everybody who sees it knows who's car it is, even if they dont like it.
> 
> for sure no other TT looks like it, do they? :wink:


Couldn't agree more....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank god it dosn't look like mine one is enough


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> > Chavtastic.
> ...


Ah, finally some lashes back 
I wanted a TT Mk2 and yet we're about to spend even more on an Alfa  Fact is it's more reliable than the TT and far more pretty than any Deutsche Grundlichkeit will ever be. I admit, it will only be on 19" and less powerful... 
*But at least it'll get looks for the RIGHT reason *

There was a person who posted something at the beginning of the thread (you all know who :lol and he knows best


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Attendance at the annual meet will be up this year :wink: Hope I can make it to Donnington.


----------



## kid-dynamite (Oct 2, 2006)

That is sexy...

Car isnt bad either!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> There was a person who posted something at the beginning of the thread (you all know who :lol and he knows best


Is it me? Is it me?

Forums been really boring lately, Im that bored Im actually waiting with baited breath to see if Tosh really did go and get a 911.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Leg said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> > There was a person who posted something at the beginning of the thread (you all know who :lol and he knows best
> ...


No can't be you as your first thread it seemed like you were suprised in what you saw, and hadn't made up your mind about it :wink:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

ctgilles said:


> Fact is it's more reliable than the TT


You're the first person *EVER* to say that about an Alfa Romeo, good luck to you...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> ctgilles said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is it's more reliable than the TT
> ...


I thought Alfa's were the second biggest drain on the AA's resources after our friends in Blackpool, err I mean Eastern Europe, err I mean, err, umm, where the hell are they now?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

boss429 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ctgilles said:
> ...


I like to make my mind up, change it, lose it, change it back, disagree with myself, realise I was right all along and then contradict myself at least twice before settling on not knowing wtf I am on about.

I ended up married with 2 kids using that philosophy.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Leg said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


sounds like myself ...or does it, i'm not sure ? but i do have 2 kids the last time i looked


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

No Leg I meant kmpowell 
As for the latest Alfas, they're reliable. We have a 166... It's clutch didn't break, it's turbo is fine, it's dashpod is still 100%, coilpacks too etc etc 
If you haven't owned an Alfa, you're not a real petrolhead  (and this is a quote)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ctgilles said:


> No Leg I meant kmpowell
> As for the latest Alfas, they're reliable. We have a 166... It's clutch didn't break, it's turbo is fine, it's dashpod is still 100%, coilpacks too etc etc
> If you haven't owned an Alfa, you're not a real petrolhead  (and this is a quote)


From your signature strip I think you mean diesel head, get a petrol car you door hinge


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Hilarious thread... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good to see PrettyBoy is still around (and safe) - pity his car appears to have died though...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> No Leg I meant kmpowell
> As for the latest Alfas, they're reliable. We have a 166... It's clutch didn't break, it's turbo is fine, it's dashpod is still 100%, coilpacks too etc etc
> If you haven't owned an Alfa, you're not a real petrolhead  (and this is a quote)


I know m8, where is he anyway? I bet he pops up with a new car any second....now. No? Timing was never my strong point.

Alfas look nice, I nearly bought the fanciest (was it a V6? Cant remember) of the 156s years ago but as everyone knows, Im not a fan of FWD.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I've heard they are great to drive, but the reliability is absolutley poor. My TT has been fine since I had it, no problems....


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

sare^baw's said:


>


Ah you do keep me entertained, comin from a guy driving a LHD


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> comin from a guy driving a LHD


well either way its still a hairdressers car lhd or rhd and i luv it


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

sare^baw's said:


> well either way its still a hairdressers car lhd or rhd and i luv it


Hmmm.......hairdressers must pay damn good wages....


----------



## sare^baw's (Apr 29, 2005)

S10TYG said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> > well either way its still a hairdressers car lhd or rhd and i luv it
> ...


yeah and the 'lionel blair cut' is the favourite


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

sare^baw's said:


> yeah and the 'lionel blair cut' is the favourite


I do like your wheels on your car, regardless what you think of mine 8)


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Matt B said:


> From your signature strip I think you mean diesel head, get a petrol car you door hinge


No, I hate nature. I'm hoping that if I drive around enough we get more [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------

